# looking for goat compititions, etc. in ohio



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

I am looking for goat compititions or anything goat-ish or compitition-y in ohio


----------



## 4-Hgoats (Feb 6, 2010)

Hey,
I am from Ohio to, medina to be exact. I'm not sure if you live close by, but I show animals for 4-H at the lorain county fair in lorain county. They also have open class judging for the kids or adults not in 4-H. Most of the open class is milk goats, but there are all sorts of classes. I'm not sure exactly what their rules are because 4-H is different from open class, but I'm sure you can look it up online. Or call the extension office. Most fairs do this also, so if there is one near you just ask them. Other then that I'm not sure what kind of competitions are available. I'm new to goats, and actually I haven't got my two wethers yet! I'm showing alpine packgoats for 4-H.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

medina...
i'm in scio... i don't think i'm that close.
thanks though, i'll look into that.
around here FFA means "Fathers Feeding Animals"
my dad took me and my sisters out becuase at fair the kids would come around once and say "is _this_ one mine?" to the parents.
the kids couldn't hardly walk the goats round the ring!


----------

